# Hamster ?Unwell - Please help.



## Evedy (Mar 31, 2017)

We have 2 older male dwarf hamsters who have been well since we adopted them, but today we noticed that one has quite pink skin and lots of small scabs on his lower back. He is perfectly fine otherwise and his brother has no symptoms.

Any ideas what this is likely to be?

We will take him to a vet next week but I'd like some idea to help put my mind at rest.

Thank you


----------



## Evedy (Mar 31, 2017)

Realise I have a photo of the pink tone - uploaded now. Unfortunately I could not keep him still to capture the scabbing.


----------



## myhamsteroreo (Apr 4, 2017)

hi,
I have an idea of what's going on with your hammy. if you use pine/cedar wood shavings them it could be a irritation to his skin. it could also be something that your hamster has scratched himself on eg; rocks, toys, sharp objects etc. consequently, it could be a reaction to a chemical such as air fresheners, or even body spray. I would recommend to watch his behaviour to see if it changes.Then if the scabs worsen, and the pink skin get brighter/more red looking, I would seek veterinary advice asap.

hope this helped,
Freya x :Cat


----------



## Evedy (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Freya,

Thank you; that's really helpful
I've had a look at the woodshavings and it doesn't specify so I guess I'll have to assume it is one of those.
Time to find something else to floor their house with 
Eve x


----------



## myhamsteroreo (Apr 4, 2017)

these are pine shavings


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd get him to the vet asap.

Looks like quite a large area affected and he must be very itchy and sore.

It could be an allergy or mites.

I'd also change all the bedding/floor covering and clean the cage thoroughly to remove all traces.


----------

